# Navarre beach 6/14/12



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Nothing but getting harrassed my dolphin and remora. :thumbdown:


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

How did you like the Trident?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

azevedo16 said:


> How did you like the Trident?


love it :thumbup:

only thing ive noticed so far is that it doesnt have a good place to hold the paddle when its not in your hands. i purchased paddle clips for it from austin kayak. also gonna change up the anchor trolley. i like the trolley i had on my other yak so wanna put the same on this.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah paddle storage sucks,I hope I like the cuda as much as I like the trident.


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Tell you wht...I love my cuda


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the invite!:no::thumbdown:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Never had a problem with my trident, the bungee paddle holders on the sides worked great. Though most of the time I just set it down in my lap diagonally and it stayed out of the way fine.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

trectenwald said:


> Thanks for the invite!:no::thumbdown:


we left after midshift, so you shoulda been at work playa :whistling:


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

work? L-O-L


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

paddle? for get that!!!! get a hobie


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

some of us cant peddle ..


----------

